
How to create eCommerce website like Flipkart and Amazon - contus
https://www.behance.net/gallery/41779449/Steps-Create-eCommerce-website-like-Flipkart-Amazon
======
john789
One thing I noticed is that the developing countries generally lack in payment
infrastructures. Most people don't really use credit cards/debit cards etc and
cash is the regular way of payment. Mobile payment is also growing traction
mostly because they are just moving smaller amount of money and people are
constantly on the move.

Developing countries also depend a lot on 'bargaining' because generally
there's always a black market. People who value the experience of shopping
likes fixed prices, but in general, in a developing country, either you can
offer the cheapest prices or save them some time, or they don't really care
about the 'shopping experience' at all. There's always a black market for just
about anything and most people would just wait for the best prices instead of
hopping for every 'sale'.

So for a successful retail website in a developing country we need :

Products/services/stuff we can buy or sale such as groceries, books,
electronic appliances etc. Cheaper prices than the black market/cheap markets
where people would rather go for cheaper stuff. Basically the price really
needs to be more competitive. Alibaba for example, focused more on giving best
prices in the beginning instead of creating the best design for women or stuff
like that. Variety of material. The actual reason retail/ecommarce sites work
because people don't really want to browse sites after site to find only one
stuff. Bundles/bargains/discount rates which is proportional to the people's
income. Excellent delivery system. If one or two times people lose stuff or
their material gets stolen, they are simply going to abandon online shopping
because they don't have much emotional attachment towards the experience of
online shopping. They want the service first, style later. Payment should be
either done by cash or phone. Basically bypass most banking services or let
third party payment providers handle dealing with banks and use them for your
website. Paypal is good but isn't adopted at all the developing countries. So
I think mobile payment systems work really well. Channeling the word of mouth
process. Reputation goes a long way in a developing country. Since they have
less options, the chances of creating a monopoly is big.(obviously it'd not be
as big as amazon though)

